# Vostroyan Apocalypse army



## Battle Ready Studios (Dec 1, 2011)

The beginnings of Battle Group Volga, currently at about 7000 points


----------



## Battle Ready Studios (Dec 1, 2011)

The first tank, to establish the color scheme for the armor


----------



## ThoseKrazyKasrkin (Aug 2, 2011)

Wow.
Loadsa models and a fantastic scheme to boot!
+ rep

I see plenty more coming your way


----------



## Battle Ready Studios (Dec 1, 2011)

Thanks! The tank was sort of a mad science experiment, lol... 

here's the beginning of the mass production...


----------



## Disciple_of_Ezekiel (May 23, 2010)

OMG...I am so jealous right now, I dont know what it is about painting vehicles...!!! I need to get over myself.

Sexy start on the tanks dude!

+Rep from me!

How long did one tank take to paint?


----------



## rurik (Jun 22, 2011)

Wow, it's a very good work. 
i see you have a lot to do.
i would like to see more pictures soon.

greets:so_happy:


----------



## Hellados (Sep 16, 2009)

i love the paint scheme, i wish i had had that idea 

I think i need to be more original. . . .mine are green


----------



## Haskanael (Jul 5, 2011)

Looking awesome I love IG apoc forces and the fact that you use Vostroyans makes it even cooler.


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

Amazing work on those!


----------



## Scathainn (Feb 21, 2010)

My god...

If you can get that many guard soldiers to that high of a standard, then you are a god amongst men.


----------



## Battle Ready Studios (Dec 1, 2011)

Disciple_of_Ezekiel said:


> OMG...I am so jealous right now, I dont know what it is about painting vehicles...!!! I need to get over myself.
> 
> Sexy start on the tanks dude!
> 
> ...


Its hard to say, since I bounce around commissions, but the first one was some trial and error, so maybe 6 hours... the second one (the one in the main picture) was about 4 hours I'd guess.

Thanks for the kind words! You and everyone... its inspiring! gonna start on a squad tomorrow!


----------



## Battle Ready Studios (Dec 1, 2011)

Vostroyan Ogryn Conversions...


----------



## papa nurgle (Jan 11, 2010)

That is a brilliant start. I collect Vostroyans myself and there are too few of us. What you have done with them is great. I will be watching this closely. 

+rep to you kind sir!


----------



## Battle Ready Studios (Dec 1, 2011)

The first test subject for the Vostroyan Infantry


----------



## fatgai (Dec 1, 2011)

epic...........just epic

+rep


----------



## Battle Ready Studios (Dec 1, 2011)

Vostroyan Plasma Trooper


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

Definitely looking good!!!


----------



## Marneus Calgar (Dec 5, 2007)

Battle Ready Studios said:


> Vostroyan Plasma Trooper


Fantastic stuff here!


----------



## Disciple_of_Ezekiel (May 23, 2010)

Midge913 said:


> Definitely looking good!!!


Indeed, whoever your painting these up for shall be very happy...keep up the great work!


----------



## Kobrakai (Jul 25, 2008)

Wow this stuff is just fantastic! 

I really look forward to seeing more of this, I'm loving the ogryns they are superb!

Thank you for sharing!


----------

